# Ayuda con un motor de ventilador.



## Mauro999 (Dic 26, 2010)

Hola que tal? Necesito ayuda con un motor. En las fotos esta el motor y el capacitor que usaba (creo que esta dañado).

Les cuento de este motor lo saque de un ventilador (tower fan) de una marca bastante desconocida. La placa electrónica (si es que así se le dice) se daño hace tiempo, y hace poco el capacitor (creo) dejo de funcionar. Lo desarme todo por ocio, ya que decidí comprar algo mejor.

Lo que sucede es que quiero usar el motor para un proyecto (me parece irrelevante nombrar para que), y quiero saber como se conecta para ello, solo necesito una velocidad, la mas potente en este caso, Es un motor de 6 cables (en la foto se ve mejor), se que necesito hacer una prueba para verificar las bobinas, pero no recuerdo como hacerlo. El capacitor es de 2,5uF 250AC 50/60 Hz. Supongo que si alguien me responde, mañana comprare otro capacitor.

Si no me explique bien, solo necesito saber como conectar los cables para saber como funciona, nada del otro mundo.

Saludos y gracias...

PD: quizas el foro no sea adecuado pero quizas alguien pueda ayudarme


----------



## antiworldx (Dic 26, 2010)

Necesitas identificar el devanado de arranque. Supongo que ese motor es de varias velocidades, dos o tres aproximadamente, basandome en el número de cables.
Un devanado debe tener derivaciones, si es así, es de tres velocidades el motor. El otro devanado no debe tener derivaciones y no debe tener un circuito con el otro devanado. 
Si es ese el caso, el capacitor va en serie, con el devanado sin derivaciones, y a la vez, devanado y capacitor, van en paralelo con el devanado de trabajo.







Si tienes poco conocimiento de electrónica, las resistencias ilustradas en el diagrama, no son resistencias físicas como tal, si no que es la representación eléctrica de la resistencia que presenta el alambre del devanado.


----------



## Mauro999 (Dic 29, 2010)

Amigo antiworldx, gracias por tu respuesta. He hecho lo que me dijiste y el motor funciono, pero al rato empezó a desprender humo, intente lubricarlo por dentro, lo volví a prender y eventualmente se quemo. Que se supone que hice mal? No se mucho de motores, pero una de las velocidades no servia (era de 3 velocidades), si se quemo una de las bobinas no podrá usarse la otra? (aunque ya lo intente sin existo)


----------



## antiworldx (Dic 29, 2010)

Estaba muy pegados los bujes de bronce?
Si su giro estaba forzado, obviamente murio por el esfuerzo.


----------



## DOSMETROS (Dic 29, 2010)

O tomaste las pocas espiras entre dos velocidades como un devanado , anda pero se quema


----------



## Mauro999 (Dic 29, 2010)

Hola DOSMETROS. Como es eso posible? Porque me servían dos velocidades, una iba muy lento, y la otra un poco mas rápido. Lo deje precisamente en el mas rápido para ver si aguantaba. O quien sabe que desastre habré hecho  Saludos y gracias a los dos


----------



## jorger (Dic 30, 2010)

Mauro999 dijo:


> Hola DOSMETROS. Como es eso posible?..


 
Porque hiciste una conexión errónea.
Conectaste una toma de un bobinado con muy pocas vueltas que* no* se debe utilizar.Por eso se quema.
Si ves que se calienta en exceso el motor no sigas insistiendo a lo tonto porque lo único que conseguirás es quemarlo.
El eje del motor debe girar libremente, con poco esfuerzo.


----------

